# Rome Targa Durabiliy



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Kam Korstvedt said:


> My straps are allways braking. Often need to replace each year. Traveling wih full set of toe and anclestrap thiese days, Comfort ad reaction is awsome on this bindings.
> 
> Anyone else having the same problem?


The Targas will survive a nuclear explosion, they're one of the sturdiest bindings on the market. Straps are easy to replace and covered by warranty anyway so not a big deal, but how are you breaking them? How much do you ride? There's a culprit if you're tearing through straps.

Straps are straps are straps if you're talking about the ladder strap. Pretty much every companies have equal durability, there's no good and bad ladder strap companies.


----------



## Kam Korstvedt (Feb 22, 2019)

lab49232 said:


> The Targas will survive a nuclear explosion, they're one of the sturdiest bindings on the market. Straps are easy to replace and covered by warranty anyway so not a big deal, but how are you breaking them? How much do you ride? There's a culprit if you're tearing through straps.
> 
> Straps are straps are straps if you're talking about the ladder strap. Pretty much every companies have equal durability, there's no good and bad ladder strap companies.


Jus fon want them to break at 90kph, or in a carve  
Ride 50 days a year, aprox 1000km. The ladde straps just brak off, or pices of the ancle strap
And often finding replace part has been a problem a teh resorts. At least here in norway.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Kam Korstvedt said:


> Jus fon want them to break at 90kph, or in a carve
> Ride 50 days a year, aprox 1000km. The ladde straps just brak off, or pices of the ancle strap
> And often finding replace part has been a problem a teh resorts. At least here in norway.


Do you have pics of the pieces falling off? Is it toe or ankle ladder strap usually breaking and dos it happen to one foot more than the other? Also 50 days is a fair amount. Not unusual to have to replace ladder straps after 50 days especially if you crank down super hard.

but otherwise beaver slapping your board is not only annoying but can crush straps and break them so if you're doing that stop.


----------



## Kam Korstvedt (Feb 22, 2019)

Nah gave them to the store because rome wanted to see what was wrong. Randomly what foot gets destroyed. Geting worn ladder stap is ok, but when they break completly, I'm allwys happy it happened in slow speeds 

What is beaver slapping?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Kam Korstvedt said:


> Nah gave them to the store because rome wanted to see what was wrong. Randomly what foot gets destroyed. Geting worn ladder stap is ok, but when they break completly, I'm allwys happy it happened in slow speeds
> 
> What is beaver slapping?


Lifting your board when your back foot is unstrapped and slapping down the board to remove snow.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

And I agree this is unusual. I have a set of Targas that are five years old, I think, and I haven't broken anything on them. Of course, I don't use them nearly as much as you (I've been using Flows on my main board).


----------



## Kam Korstvedt (Feb 22, 2019)

Seems I've been unlucky. or just ripping too hard  Haha

Migt allso be something with the way i adrjust the bindings. Have to take a good look at everything. Not doing the beaver slap.

Thanks folks


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I bought a pair 2017 Targas from a friend, the day he was to sell them to me the toe connector snapped and he lost the whole toe strap. Luckily he had a spare. 

First day I rode them, got to the top of the first chair, strapping in my back foot, tor ladder snaps. Didn't even get a run on them. Rode down to base area to head into the rentals and slap a ladder on, and while unstrapping my front foot the toe connector snaps as well! 

These all happened on -20C or below days. I contacted Romes warranty and they sent me out all the replacement pieces I asked for, plus extras to have as spares (and a full set of ratchets, handy to have) no issues for me since. Love how the bindings ride. 

Was it particularly cold on the days this has happened to you? I did find it odd as I've ridden in -20C many many many times, and have never had a strap break on me, I ride majority Burton bindings.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Targas are more durable than my ACL. Tested, approved.


----------

